# 17mm lily pipe set?



## Gary Nelson (2 Aug 2013)

Can anyone recommend a decent glass 17mm lily pipe set - I really wanted the gUSH ones, but everywhere seems out of stock, are there any other makes worth looking at? not ADA though as they are stupid money!  I know you can get them off eBay... but I have heard different reports on those


----------



## tim (2 Aug 2013)

Try dropping ed an email at freshwater shrimp see if he has the na lillies.


----------



## Gary Nelson (2 Aug 2013)

Cheers Tim, yes just dropped him a mail 

Any other brands anyone can recommend at all?


----------



## anttthony (2 Aug 2013)

I got a decent set from c02art

ant


----------



## Alastair (2 Aug 2013)

The tmc glass ware is fantastic imo gary if your local fish shop can get them in. Really strong too and not fragile like others


----------



## Christian Walker (2 Aug 2013)

Ive heard Cal Aqua are good too.


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Aug 2013)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys.... I will look into them


----------



## tim (4 Aug 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions guys.... I will look into them


Alternatively wait for the gush glassware to come back in stock for the money it is superb.


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Aug 2013)

tim said:


> Alternatively wait for the gush glassware to come back in stock for the money it is superb.


Yes I am definitely going to get a gush set, but told all UK stock is low and not expected in until the end of August or early September... I want 2 sets of glassware anyway, so thought I'd just get a different brand for now to start me off on the new setup.  It's ether a set from co2 art or a set of eBay (hk)


----------



## nduli (5 Aug 2013)

have you tried here?

gUSH gPipe Inflow Lily Pipe 17mm


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Aug 2013)

nduli said:


> have you tried here?
> 
> gUSH gPipe Inflow Lily Pipe 17mm


 
Yes thats where I will be ordering from, but they are out of stock on the 17mm lily pipes at the moment


----------



## Gill (5 Aug 2013)

I just received this set, ordered on the 23.07 and arrived just now.
Really Like it for a Poppy set for £20.00 delivered.
 Poppy GIass Inflow Outflow Glass Lily Pipe Set Ø13 Aquarium Plant Filter 12/16 | eBay


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Aug 2013)

Gill said:


> I just received this set, ordered on the 23.07 and arrived just now.
> Really Like it for a Poppy set for £20.00 delivered.
> Poppy GIass Inflow Outflow Glass Lily Pipe Set Ø13 Aquarium Plant Filter 12/16 | eBay


 
That's not a bad price - whats the quality of the glass like? is it really thin? I am tempted to just get a set from HK to get me going and then use them as a spare set when I get the gUSH ones


----------



## Gill (5 Aug 2013)

I will do a vid for you in a bit showing the quality. Have not unpacked it as yet.


----------



## Gill (5 Aug 2013)

Here you go. Excuse the mess, crammed into grans house at the moment


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Aug 2013)

Thanks for that Gill.... A nice little video and like you say the glass looks excellent for the money.


----------

